# Intubations provided by CRNA's



## kmaher (Nov 11, 2010)

If a CRNA is called to the floor by a physician to do a line placement or an intubation can they bill for their professional services?


----------



## missyah20 (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes, as long as the CRNA is personally performing the intubation or line.


----------

